# Logan 200 parts info needed.



## sgriggs (Apr 19, 2014)

If anyone here has a Logan 200 would you please post a photo and dimensions for the plunger that releases pressure on the pulleys in the drive when you raise the head stock cover.  I also need the same for the adjustment screw that pushes it down.  The screw threads through the cover.  I believe the part numbers are LA-366 and LA-378 if you have the manual.

Thank you
Scott


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 19, 2014)

sgriggs said:


> If anyone here has a Logan 200 would you please post a photo and dimensions for the plunger that releases pressure on the pulleys in the drive when you raise the head stock cover.  I also need the same for the adjustment screw that pushes it down.  The screw threads through the cover.  I believe the part numbers are LA-366 and LA-378 if you have the manual.
> 
> Thank you
> Scott



Let me take a look tonight or tomorrow (if I can fit it in around Easter happenings).


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 19, 2014)

The plunger is quite simple, as it is a 1/2" diameter steel rod, 4" long. Simple as that.

The adjustment screw is quite simple as well, a test piece can be made from 3/8-16 threaded rod about 3 or 4 inches long. Use a saw blade to make a screwdriver slot in the top end of it. Thread it down into the cover, adjust it until it properly depresses the plunger to tension the belt, then lock it in place with a lock nut on the top side.

Sorry I don't have any pics. I tried taking a couple but they didn't do it any justice whatsoever. I was able to measure the plunger, but measuring the length of the adjuster would be difficult without removing it from the machine. Please accept my apologies, but I am in the middle of another project right now, and disassembling part of the lathe is out of the question at this time.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 19, 2014)

Well Terry beat me to most of it, but here are some pics.
Length of adjuster:


Width od unthreaded portion (is .940 long)


Length of bottom rod (not in pic but the top has a rounded radius in it):


Width of bottom rod:



Kinda glad I took this apart, as it was a little gunked up. Cleaned up and slides smooth as silk.


----------



## sgriggs (Apr 19, 2014)

You guys are awesome.  Thank you.

Scott


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 20, 2014)

I should mention that the adjuster screw's unthreaded end is the end with the screwdriver slot, and the unthreaded end is what bears against the plunger rod. So, it is installed from the bottom of the cover upwards, with the locknut on the top side of the cover.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 20, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> I should mention that the adjuster screw's unthreaded end is the end with the screwdriver slot, and the unthreaded end is what bears against the plunger rod. So, it is installed from the bottom of the cover upwards, with the locknut on the top side of the cover.



I think you said that backwards Terry (well kinda) the threaded end is the end with the slot.
Sounds like you need another cup of coffee.)


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 20, 2014)

You are so right, Ed!   The wife never makes the coffee strong enough to do any good....   :rofl:

Thanks for catching my error!


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 20, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> You are so right, Ed!   The wife never makes the coffee strong enough to do any good....   :rofl:



That's why we have two coffee pots at my house.  )

 Plus the wife always drinks some sort of flavored coffee and you can't get the flavor out of the pot.


----------

